# How do you stay connected?



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 15, 2004)

Sometimes, the biggest challenge in a long-term relationship is being able to evolve as individuals and as a couple and still remain emotionally connected to one another.

How have you tried to do this in your relationship and what have you found that works for you?


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 20, 2007)

that is a very interesting question. i think the big thing is to make time for each other and work at being together. avoid taking the other person for granted. make it a priority to spend quality time together through going out on dates, or making plans to spend an evening together at least once a week. take the time to talk about what's happening on a personal level in your hobbies or with your friends or at work. stuff like that


----------



## AVC (Apr 20, 2007)

Just being together and communicating honestly is the most important thing, unfortunately this simple process is either missing or does not exist in a deteriorating relationship that has cracks in it, having a common goal is also important, most relationships don't work when there are different priorities.


----------

